# TDI



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya passed the TDI this morning, I just have to finish up the paperwork. She did so well the evaluator had us be the neutral test dog. I'd never been to this facility before and we did not know any of the people or dogs, so it was a true test of her CGC/TDI skills.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Way to go Lies and Kenya, what a busy few weekends you have had!
Congrats!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks! OMG yes we are ready to crash.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a talented duo!!! You must be VERY proud!


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah! I knew you guys could do it!


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Good job!!! Never a doubt in my mind that you guys would do awesome!

Gracie said "you go girl!"

Lu


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------

